# Forum > News > Community Chat >  FREE PREMIUM LINK GENERATOR UPLOADED, DEPFILE, RAPIDGATOR, UPTOBOX Etc...

## Jeilson

*Hi All, i'm sharing one free premium link generator for you generate your links and get more speed
Ownedcore.com

Support servers : 1fichier 2shared 4shared Asfile Depfile Extmatrix Filefactory Filemonkey Fileparadox Filepost Filesmonster Firedrive 
Hugefiles Mediafire Megashares Netload Oboom Rapidgator Ryushare Scribd Secureupload Sendspace Sockshare Soundcloud Uploaded Uploadhero 
Uploading Upstore Uptobox Xvideos Youtube Zippyshare

1 - Verify filehost is supported by Ownedcore.
2 - Paste Your Link in the box " Enter Your Link Here "
3 - Click in " Leech " .
4 - Click in Result (Name and size of your file)
5 - Click in link and skip ads and Click in Download and Finish.
Thanks.*

----------

